# Majestic gas fireplace need help!!



## kuochinwu (Nov 25, 2014)

Hi everyone!

I am new in this forum and needing your help.

I have a Majestic gas fireplace model # unknown. 
The pilot lights on and stays on no problem; the problem is when I hear the main flame valve triggered then the pilot goes off and main flame never light on.  I will have to keep pressing the pilot switch in keeping the pilot on then; but still the main flame not on. Then I need to turn off from thermostat and wait little; guess need to wait the gas valve close by itself then I can start again and keep the pilot on steady.

Not sure what happen since it was working fine in last winter. 

In the beginning I thought it was just thermopile issue; measured the voltage and found it read low so I changed a new thermopile. Now already made sure the new thermopile working fine and trigger the gas valve...but no luck the fireplace still not lighting on. 

Hope it is just a simple technical issue and no need to change the gas valve.

Thanks,

Paul


----------



## DAKSY (Nov 26, 2014)

kuochinwu said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I am new in this forum and needing your help.
> 
> ...




Is there no rating plate in the valve cavity under the burner?
 Can you post a picture of the front of the unit & also a close-up of the gas valve?


----------



## kuochinwu (Nov 26, 2014)

DAKSY said:


> Is there no rating plate in the valve cavity under the burner?
> Can you post a picture of the front of the unit & also a close-up of the gas valve?



I did some research and believe the model # is 33BDVR; see photos attached.
After many google and research I diagnostic I probably having the pilot problem due to the pilot lit too small or clog gas pipe or not enough gas pressure. Last night did another try and the pilot does not stay on now  if I release the pilot button.

The gas tank is indicating at 80% full and I have 2 gas fireplaces sharing the gas. I also realized my other working gas fireplace the flame is not that big as before or just my illusion? Do I possible having bad gas? My next step is gonna clean the pilot and burner orifices.  

Any input will be great appreciated.


----------



## DAKSY (Nov 26, 2014)

Unless you can measure the gas pressure with a monometer, you can try clearing the gas lines by bleeding them where they enter the valve.
You can also try to adjust the pilot flame. I can see the screw on your valve in the pic. It's brass & it's located below & to the leftt of the HI-LO regulator.
You will need a multimeter to read the thermopile when you adjust. Shoot for 550 mV.
If you can get the pilot to hold, & the burner still doesn't light, you may have to remove the burner & check behind the burner orifice for a spider's nest.

EDIT: Looking at the picture the red knob on the gas line looks to be in the off position...


----------



## kuochinwu (Nov 26, 2014)

DAKSY said:


> Unless you can measure the gas pressure with a monometer, you can try clearing the gas lines by bleeding them where they enter the valve.
> You can also try to adjust the pilot flame. I can see the screw on your valve in the pic. It's brass & it's located below & to the leftt of the HI-LO regulator.
> You will need a multimeter to read the thermopile when you adjust. Shoot for 550 mV.
> If you can get the pilot to hold, & the burner still doesn't light, you may have to remove the burner & check behind the burner orifice for a spider's nest.
> ...



Viola the fireplace lits on now! After cleaned the pilot with air compressor the pilot lit bigger and stable. Also found out the thermostat is bad too after bypass it by jam the 2 points.  Thank you much for all your help!


----------

